

Git for busy people: See what you're doing - benschwarz
http://www.theint.ro/blogs/outro/4649682-git-for-busy-people-see-what-youre-doing

======
molecule
nice. single quotes for git alias / .gitconfig

    
    
        [alias]
            l  = log --graph --pretty='format:%C(yellow)%h%Cblue%d%Creset %s.%C(white) %an, %ar%Creset'

